# اللي عاوز الثلاث كتيبات عن سي ان سي بالعربي



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجدت مجموعه كبيره من الاخوه يريدون الكتيبات العربيه عن السي ان سي ووجدت ان الروابط الموجوده بالموضوع الرئيسي قد انتهت صلاحيتها او تم حذف الملفات والروابط لا تعمل فقمت بالبحث عنها ووجدتها بفضل من الله وحده وهذه هي الروابط الجديده لمن اراد التحميل

**http://www.4shared.com/get/cLY8ue08/cnc-part1.html* 

*http://www.4shared.com/document/fmUt...2-siemens.html* 

*http://www.4shared.com/get/zX8NY2EK/...rt2-fanuc.html

وأي خدمه ونسأل الله القبول من الجميع
*


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (3 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## maher_guizeni (3 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## دعيج (3 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر والله يجزاك خير


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله يك يا اخ طارق


----------



## صبري عبدالبديع سعد (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صبري عبدالبديع سعد (21 يونيو 2011)

ماقصرت والله كما اعتدنا منك يابشمهندس


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 يونيو 2011)

أخي جزيل الشكر لك ..
ولكن وددت ان تدلنا على بعض المراجع ولا يهم اللغة ...
أتحدث عن مراجع شاملة في الموضوع 

تحياتي لك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (24 يونيو 2011)

ريا اخي ربنا يصلح لك بالك وينور طرقك ويجاززيك كل خير 
قد اية انا تعبت عشان الاقيهم بس اما ربنا اذن حصل والحمد لله 
وجعلك انت السبب


----------



## كيمو علي (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي طارق بلال على هذا الجهد و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## jassim78 (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 يوليو 2011)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح القول والعمل


----------



## ben1961 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## cnc-2010 (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## learnerr (22 يوليو 2011)

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني
وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت
أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت
أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي 
إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 يوليو 2011)

اللهم ءامين 

جزاك الله خيرا أيها المتعلم


----------



## saleh3x (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي طارق


----------



## samire (16 أغسطس 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك تقبل مروري والله هي كتب قيمة لا نجدها في كثير من المواقع جازاك الله على تعبك وبحثك لاجل ان تعم الفائدة للجميع حعلها الله في موازين حسناتك ورمضانك مبارك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وكل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## الحسـن (25 أغسطس 2011)

متشكرين جدا وياريت لو كتاب بالعربى عن الارت كام


----------



## محمد حسن العوض (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليك باش مهندس


----------



## ابراهيم شندى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم ءامين وجزاك الله بمثل ما دعوت لي 

اهلا وسهلا وأي خدمه


----------



## احمدالحداد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا يا معلم ارجو الاداره تحرص على صلاحيه اى ملف منشور


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مممممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تجربة الروابط الآن ما زالت تعمل بكفاءة والحمد لله 

أي خدمه يا شباب

وفقكم الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اما نرفع الموضوع لعل الله يرفع عنا البلاء والغلاء


----------



## لقمان76 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

[size="7"]تسلم ياهميم تسلم[/size]


----------



## حسام محي الدين (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------

